# Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe



## Emsländer (3. Dez. 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin Neu hier im Forum und hoffe auf ein paar Tipps von euch Profis.

Da ich im nächsten Jahr ein Haus bauen werde, möchte ich prallel ein Hochteich bauen.

Er soll 50 cm über Boden hoch sein und ungefär 50000 Liter beinhalten. Bei der beigefügten Skizze habe ich einen Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer vorgesehen. 

Meine Frage ist: würdet Ihr zu einem zweiten Bodenablauf tendieren und wenn ja, wie würdet Ihr die beiden BA's und den Skimmer an den Vortex des Reihenfilters verbinden?

Gruß


----------



## fbschroeder (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Emsländer,
bei rund 50.000 Liter würde ich zu zwei bis drei Bodenabläufen, einem Mittelwasserablauf und einem Skimmer tendieren. Nach wie vor gibt es die Grundformel, dass der Teichinhalt einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter soll. Wenn Du jetzt von einer 110er Verrohrung ausgehst kannst Du pro BA/Mittelwasserauslauf von 15.000 Liter die Stunde und beim Skimmer von rund 7.000 Liter ausgehen.
Im Übrigen - wenn die Zeichnung maßstabsgerecht ist - dann ist der Vortex bzw. der gesamte Filter  viel zu klein.
Außerdem ist eine Vortex-Filterung nicht unbedingt up to date.
Wichtig wäre einmal das Budget zu klären. Danach könnte man Dir auch einen Vorschlag für die Vorfilterung machen. Die Vorfilterung ist das A und O.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Emsländer (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Hallo Schroedi,

das Budget ist immer ein Problem. Da es aber viele Anbieter gibt mit den verschiedensten Preisvorstellungen, fällt es mir schwer mich festzulegen. Ich habe mir erstmal ein Limit bis 3000 Euro gesetzt.

Gruß


----------



## fbschroeder (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Hallo nochmal,
3.000 € ist eine Menge Geld. Aber für die Filterung eines 50.000 l-Teiches könnte das schon knapp werden. Ich habe da so meine Erfahrung mit "Billig-Lösungen" gemacht. Du kaufst dann zwei oder dreimal und gibst am Ende viel mehr aus, als wenn Du gleich etwas vernünftiges genommen hättest.
Informiere Dich eingehend und entscheide Dich später. Im Zweifel machst Du den Teich ein bisschen kleiner und nimmst das gesparte Geld zusätzlich für die Filtertechnik.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Emsländer (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Hallo,

Leider habe ich so eine Aussage befürchtet. Aber ich habe nochmal nachgerechnet und habe falsch gerechnet. Es sind nicht 50000 Liter sondern 46000 Liter. Wenn ich den Teich um 0,5 m schmaler mache liege ich dann bei ca. 41000 Liter. Dafür wird es wohl einen Filter geben.

Ich habe auch nach einem anderen Filter gesucht und auf  der Seite Sprick GmbH einen Moving Bead SV 1000 gefunden. Hast du schon mal was von dieser Art Filter gehört?

Gruß


----------



## fbschroeder (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Hallo !
Sei biite nicht böse, aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Du etwas planlos suchst.
Grundsätzlich besteht ein Filter als Schwerkraftversion aus folgenden Komponenten:
1. Vorfilterung
2. Biostufe
3. Pumpenkammer
Hinzu kommt dann noch UVC, Belüftung usw.
Als erstes stellt sich dann die Frage, wieviel Zeit Du in die regelmäßige Reinigung des Systems investieren kannst oder möchtest.
Wenn Du viel Zeit hast und Dir gern die Finger schmutzig machst, dann kannst Du natürlich als Vorfilter Filterbürsten o.ä. nahmen. Das gibts schon viele Jahre. Es funktioniert. Macht aber eben viel Arbeit. (Wer macht diese Arbeit, wenn Du mal 2 Wochen Urlaub machst?)
Am anderen Ende der Filterevolution stehen Trommelfilter und Vliesfilter. Auch das sind nur Vorfiltersysteme.
Seit ich meinen Trommelfilter installiert habe. beschränkt sich die Reinigungsarbeit darin, alle 4 Wochen (im Sommer) mal die Revisionsklappe zu öffnen und zu schauen, ob sich Dreck in der Spülrinne ansammelt. Das wars.
Aber so ein Trommelfilter kostet natürlich allein schon so um die 2.000 bis 3.000 €. Nach oben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Kannst ja mal auf meine HP schauen, Da sind ein paar Bilder vom Filterumbau in diesem Sommer zu sehen,
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## dersil (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

@ Schroedi

kommt denn soWAS in Frage ?

ich stelle diese Frage auch in eigenem Interesse ;-)


----------



## fbschroeder (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Moin Dersil,
Sifi, Sipa und wie sie alle heißen sind in Ordnung. Hatte ich in meiner ersten Filteranlage auch. Funktioniert und läuft. Der Nachteil:
Der Dreck bleibt zunächst im System und muß in regelmäßigen Abständen durch ablassen und spülen der entsprechenden Kammer entfernt werden. 
Und billig sind die Teile ja auch nicht. Für einen 50.000 l-Teich würde ich immer die nächst größe Variante nehmen. Die würde dann incl. Spülpumpe rund 1.100 € kosten. Und die Spülpumpe muß permanent laufen (Stromkosten).
Da wäre es schon überlegenswert z.B. den neuen Trommelfilter von EPS zu kaufen. Den wird es ab Januar 2010 ab 1.950,-- € geben. Auch andere Hersteller bieten mittlerweile TF in dieser Preisklasse an (z.B. Koi-Schmid). Ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## dersil (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*



fbschroeder schrieb:


> Moin Dersil,
> Und die Spülpumpe muß permanent laufen (Stromkosten).
> Gruß
> Schroedi



die Pumpe bei einem Trommelfilter läuft doch auch permanent - oder net?

aber die SiFi ist für die selbe versprochene Leistung ( l/h ! ) ca. 1000 Euro preiswerter!?



> Der Dreck bleibt zunächst im System und muß in regelmäßigen Abständen durch ablassen und spülen der entsprechenden Kammer entfernt werden.



Und eben das angesprochene habe ICH bis jetzt immer noch nicht wirklich verstanden!
Wie sich ein Trommelfilter sauber hält ist klar
aber wie reinige ich einen SiFi?


----------



## fbschroeder (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Hochteich und wieviele Bodenabläufe*

Moinsen,
1. Der SiFi-Rotor wird von der Pumpe angetrieben und muß immer laufen. Das Wasser läuft von außen in den SiFi und von dort in die nächste Kammer. Der Dreck wird außen am SiFi-Sieb abgefangen und die Spülung des Rotors läuft von innen nach außen und spült den Dreck vom Sieb ab. Das muß permanent passieren, da ansonsten das Sieb innerhalb von kürzester Zeit dicht ist. und dann läuft nichts mehr. Der Dreck bleibt also vor dem SiFi in der Kammer liegen. Diese Kammer muß je nach Schmutzfracht entleert und gespült werden.
2. Die Spülpumpe eines Trommelfilters läuft nur gemäß Steuerung. Das Wasser läuft in die Trommel. Von dort durch das Sieb in die nächste Kammer. Auch dieses Sieb setzt sich natürlich nach einer gewissen Zeit dicht. Das führt dazu, dass der Wasserspiegel hinter dem Sieb absinkt. Ab einem bestimmten Wasserpegel setzt dann die Drehung der Trommel und die Spülpumpe ein. Da sich der Dreck innerhalb der Trommel am Sieb abgesetzt hat, erfolgt die Spülung von außen nach innen. Ein Teil der Trommel ist oberhalb des Wasserspiegels. Dort wird auch gespült. innerhalb der Trommel ist noch eine Rinne installiert. In diese Rinne tropft das Spülwasser incl. Dreck. Die Rinne ist an den Schmutzwasserkanal angeschlossen. Der Dreck verläßt also das Teich- und __ Filtersystem.

Ich hoffe, ich habe das vernünftig beschrieben.

Mein Trommelfilter spült z.Zt ca alle 40 Minuten für 10 Sekunden. Es wird dadurch natürlich wesentlich weniger Strom verbraucht als beim SiFi.

Gruß
Schroedi


----------

